# Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?



## myst02 (26. November 2015)

*Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Hallo,

ich rüste demnächst meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten auf:

Intel i7-6700K
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
MSI Z170A Gaming M5
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
Fractal Design Define R5

Mir fehlt nur noch der Arbeitsspeicher. Nun meine Frage: lohnt es sich 40€ mehr für DDR4-3200 zu investieren, oder sollte ich besser DDR4-2400 kaufen?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## HisN (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Definiere "es lohnt sich", das spielt sich ausschließlich in Deinem Kopf ab.
Es kann in einigen Fällen Performance bringen. 
Ich würde die Kohle eher in die Menge als in den Takt stecken.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Das bringt nix, wenn du nicht vorhast zu benchen


----------



## NuVirus (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Ich würde schauen das du nen Kit mit gutem PLV bekommst jetzt nicht unbedingt billigste aber wenn nen 2800er oder so nur 10-15€ mehr kostet würde ich es kaufen im Gegensatz zu nem 2133/2400 auf nen 16GB Kit bezogen.


----------



## azzih (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Würd das net von den Taktfrequenzen abhängig machen, sondern den Preis immer mit im Augen behalten. Hier maln paar die mir so attraktiv erscheinen:
Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVRB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL Dragon RAM white IC DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (GWW416GB3000C15DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Kommt auch drauf an ob du übertakten willst oder nicht. Bzw. dich an die Intel Spezifikationen für deren CPUs halten willst oder nicht. DDR3-1333, DDR3-1600, DDR4-1866, DDR4-2133


----------



## myst02 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Diese Kits hatte ich zur Auswahl:

DDR4-2400: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
DDR4-3200: Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Welches ist eurer Meinung nach besser? Bringt die stärkere Taktrate einen enormen Performanceschub?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Timing vs Takt vs was kann der CPU, was das Mainbord unterstützen mit oder ohne CPU Übertragung vs Preis

nimm den der dir besser gefällt vom aussehen aber am Ende Speicher zu haben den du nicht voll nutzt oder nicht nutzen kannst bringt auch nichts.


----------



## HisN (26. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*



myst02 schrieb:


> Welches ist eurer Meinung nach besser? Bringt die stärkere Taktrate einen enormen Performanceschub?



Solange Du genug RAM hast, bringt NIX, aber auch GAR NIX was Du mit dem RAM machst etwas "enormes".
Wenn Du Glück hast kommst Du in die Nähe von bemerkbar. Aber in der Regel ist alles nur Messbar oder nicht vorhanden.

Und Du arbeitest gerne mit leeren Worthülsen.
"Es lohnt sich" und "enorm" sind so subjektiv und von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden^^


----------



## Meroveus (27. November 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für DDR4-3200?*

Ob es sich lohnt, kannst du dir selber beantworten.

CL : Takt x 2000  = Zugriffszeit

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

16 : 2400 x 2000 = 13,33 ns

Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

16 : 3200 x 2000 = 10,00 ns

In bestimmten Anwendungen oder Benchmarks, kann es sich lohnen, bei gleicher CL den höher getakteten Ram zu nehmen.

In Spielen, sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Dort lohnt es sich nur, wenn du SLI betreibst und / oder in niedrigen Auflösungen spielst.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------

